# Ramsey Dewey on MMA



## TMA17 (May 11, 2018)

I thought this was a good video on how it’s more important to know a little of each art rather than be a master of just one art.  He talks about how striking came back and is now arguably the most important element in UFC.  Boxing, wrestling and some BJJ are great base arts as most already know.


----------



## Martial D (May 11, 2018)

I really like this guys vids. He knows his shiz and has a very eloquent way of speaking


----------



## TMA17 (May 11, 2018)

I feel the same.  He communicates really well.


----------



## drop bear (May 11, 2018)

When people honk on about how I say the MMA method is so good. 

That is the MMA method.

Simple, high percentage, proven concepts. Ideas like fighting to stand. Fighting to be on top. Striking that hurts people. And concepts that will travel.


----------

